# Make images unsaveable



## GSquadron (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys!
I am trying to make a new website, so i was trying to find a way, just like facebook did
to make the images unsaveable so the people cannot be "stolen" from their images.
All help will be apprechiated!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 13, 2011)

You can only really do it to the extent that average people can't save the image. Even if you did some sort of buried in flash thing you can still just use the snipping tool. Also since when does facebook have unsaveable pics?


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

not possible, you can always do a screenshot (even with a digital camera)


----------



## entropy13 (May 13, 2011)

Put watermarks everywhere.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 13, 2011)

Besides, they get stored in the browser cache. Things like flash might solve that, but like the boss said: screenshot.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 13, 2011)

Most websites only go as far as disabling right-click via JavaScript.  If people want pictures bad enough though, there's many ways to obtain it (e.g. disable scripting, view source for URL, or print screen).  As others said, Flash and Silverlight make it substantially harder but still relatively easy to rip the image--just not the original.


----------



## GSquadron (May 13, 2011)

I normally can get the picture, i mean for people who are noobs, who just use the facebook and don't know anything else


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 13, 2011)

Google "disable right-click javascript" and you'll get something like this:
http://javascript.internet.com/page-details/no-right-click.html

That's the easiest way but, as stated previously, it can be easily circumvented.


----------



## hellrazor (May 13, 2011)

Heheh, I remember a few sites that tried to do that to me.

The only tool you'll need is about:cache.


----------



## Zyon (May 14, 2011)

You could try JQuery (simplified Javascript framework) and apply the same class to all the images and add event listener where right clicking on them will pop a message instead of letting them save?

BUT... People can still steal the image by using the old fashioned, tried and true method of printscreen and cut =/

Edit: seems like the common method is already stated, the only hope is that you install a trojan to their computers that wipes cache everytime they download, but still doesn't stop printscreen and it's illegal.


----------

